

Startup Quote: Jeremy Stoppelman, co-founder, Yelp - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2820632319

======
amattson
This is of course true, but ironically, something that is taught in design
school and not business school. The most successful designs (and what isn't
design?) are made when the author/creator doesn't get attached personally to
any idea, sets them aside to create new ones, and learns how to "kill the
babies" (critically attacking or dropping an idea/plan). Assuming your idea is
good to go and getting right to the details (i.e. programming) is probably
certain death for you. Reiterate, reiterate, reiterate. The best idea is
almost never the first one.

------
raychancc
You have to be very nimble and very open minded. Your success is going to be
very dependent on how your adapt.

\- Jeremy Stoppelman (@jeremys)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2820632319>

